# Will SAE eat baby shrimp?



## superguppy (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about throwing a siamese algae eater into one of my red cherry shrimp tanks to help clear out some BBA. Does anyone know if SAE will eat the baby shrimps?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I think EVERYTHING eats baby Shrimp.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

from my experience, true SAE's will not eat baby shrimp. but sometimes fish such as flying fox or chinese algae eaters are sold as SAE's and they will eat baby shrimp! true SAE are strictly veg eaters!

make sure they are young small SAE's since older ones get lazy and show no interest in BBA!


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I always figured if it fits in the fishes mouth, they could eat unless they're truly vegetarian like Otos. Even true SAE's I've had will eat regular food or algae/bottom-feed wafers so I feel they'd eat baby shrimps if they saw them. I don't know if they'd hunt them if the shrimps were in their java moss, but if a brave/dumb shrimplet came out, they could get eaten. But still, if there's enough hiding spots, the smart ones will survive.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a true SAE that eats flake, frozen brine shrimp , bloodworms and blackworms. In other words yes, it would eat your baby shrimp. I got mine young for the exact same reason. It ate some but not much and I resorted to excelling all plants and bleaching all hard scape.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I think EVERYTHING eats baby Shrimp.


+1
I've seen my true sae eat live blood worms,and peck at a dead shrimp. Would be hard to imagine him not eating a baby shrimp.


----------

